# winter canoeing



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

any good spots around dayton, fishing cc creek mouth, any special gear, is it always windy


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Sleprock,
Kind of slow around here huh? I don't know where everyone went....shhh I can here the crickets 

As for the winter canoeing, I've been taking an almost annual trip with my neigbor and friends to Ohio Brush Creek during Thanksgiving weekend. The trip is fun for the canoeing, but the fishing isn't much.

I'm not sure how far you're willing to drive from Dayton, but I would think the Mad would be a decent trip during the winter and there are usually a few guys who fish it during the winter for trout and post here on the forum.



CW


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

i went out yesterday to cc way to windy, paddled out and back, almost got seasick,way to wavy for plastic canoe, 

tks for the reply creekwalker,don't think i be hittin any moving water in the winter this year first year w canoe, stuck to lakes around here mostly plan on getting aquaited w lmr this spring summer and fall coming up 07


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

One nice thing about the late fall and early winter water is it is often crystal clear (when it isn't raining of course). I like to get out on the creeks a few times just to see what the bottom structure really looks like in some of the deeper holes 

I normally pack a dry bag with a change of clothes though, just in case you tip. I've seen it happen, even if you have experience. Three years ago, my neighbor whose been canoeing for probably close to 30 years dumped the boat! He was trying to beach and because my rear end kicked out on the yak he had to take a steeper angle and the nose when up on the bank, they teetered a bit, and over they went! That was the first time he'd dumped on the Thanksgiving trip in 20 years he said. 

Then of course, he did it again the next year, only this time he had borrowed his brother kayak for a test drive. We were within 400 yards or so of the campsite, but we stopped where a road led to the water since it was easier to take out. He went to get the truck with another guy. When he showed up an hour later, he had different clothes on  I didn't see what happened on this one.

Anyway, I think winter is a great time to get out. Solitude, great scenery since you can see way back onto the bank without the leaves, clear water, but also a bit more risky so be better prepared than usual.

Sleprock, are you canoeing by yourself?


CW


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

yep my wife doesn't like cold and buddie is a wuss, i gonna stick to lakes but be alittle more mindful of the wind for the rest of winter, gonna explore some holes in cc i found this summer, and plan some sping trips on lmr cause i live in spring valley, lmr runs by here w a access ramp to take out but gonna wait for the rivers


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

been packing a dry bag also


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Sleprock,
GET A DRY SUIT !!!
Or at least waders, with a dry top over them, with life jacket straps tightly buckled.
I've done some winter paddling, be prepared to be in very cold water at any time.
Which means to dress to stay dry if you go over, which sooner or later you will if you paddle at all.
And, as Creekwalker says, pack a dry bag with a change of clothes, and paddle with a buddy if at all possible.
And if you are going alone, let your wife or someone know where your putting in and when approx. to expect you home, or at least a call from you when you're out of the water.
Safety in cool to cold water is extremely important (like it isn't any other time).
Read up on hypothermia, what happens to your body and brain when it gets cold fast, and how fast your body shuts down. You'll take extra caution after you find out how fast hypothermia will kill you.
After saying all this, Have fun!  
LMJeff


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks for the concern lmj "dry suit" is that a wet suit or something else, i think i learned alesson the oyher day at cc


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.ems.com/catalog/subcategory_simple.jsp;jsessionid=FKuVZ8EySLl6LXWP5VG1SRijEKrAixWvF4qTcNcMR775G1e1NgLe!1819103460!174391834!7005!8005?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302875128&bmUID=1162522261937

check out these, they're expensive, but would be a wise expenditure if you're going to paddle in cold water.
I used waders, with overalls underneath, with a dry top (gasket at neck, cuffs and waist) with life jacket pulled tight to help keep everything waterproof.
Being warm when you're dry is one thing, living long enough to get out of water and back to bank to change is a whole new ball game if you actually go in the water.
Can't stress it enough.
LMJeff


----------

